# Anyone have experience with Changhong - newegg special



## cgipson1

I have never seen one, just to let you know. (so no Hands-On experience)

But just based on the numbers... it looks like you have about a 17% chance of getting a bad one that may not even function (1, 2 and 3 stars)....
which leaves an 83% chance (4 and 5 stars) of getting one that will at least work, and hopefully isn't damaged (assuming the good review numbers are accurate and not inflated by "Fake" reviews... which is not uncommon for some imported stuff)

My other concern would be this: How many of those Newegg reviewers actually know the difference between a good TV, and a really Bad TV. I would be suspicious of the high number of good reviews, personally. We have all seen a lot of debatable reviews on Newegg...just based on the reviewer experience level.

Even many of the good reviews state it is very cheaply built, and that the picture quality reflects that, but they consider it acceptable at that price.

So it really depends on if you think those odds are good... and what you are willing to live with as far as the quality of picture goes.

Let us know if you buy one, and what you think....


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgipson1*
> 
> But just based on the numbers... it looks like you have about a 17% chance of getting a bad one that may not even function (1, 2 and 3 stars)....
> which leaves an 83% chance (4 and 5 stars) of getting one that will at least work, and hopefully isn't damaged (assuming the good review numbers are accurate and not inflated by "Fake" reviews... which is not uncommon for some imported stuff)
> 
> My other concern would be this: How many of those Newegg reviewers actually know the difference between a good TV, and a really Bad TV. I would be suspicious of the high number of good reviews, personally. We have all seen a lot of debatable reviews on Newegg...just based on the reviewer experience level.
> 
> Even many of the good reviews state it is very cheaply built, and that the picture quality reflects that, but they consider it acceptable at that price.


Your statements have some spot on analysis which is kinda why I have been so hesitant to purchase the TV. Many of the reviewers could be going from 720p to a 1080p TV which some noted in the reviews.

I found this video on youtube claiming to be a review of the TV - it does not look half bad.

Video


----------



## jagz

Also looking into this TV. Changhong has been in business for 50 years and are the 2nd leading manufacturer of TV's in China. I will go to the regular stores (best buy, target, walmart, kmart) to view TV's in person, but if nothing tickles my fancy, I might give this 50" Changhong a try.

Also looking into this Westinghouse 46" Best Buy has that Westinghouse for $50 less, nice.


----------



## ssgtnubb

TV's are like furniture, my arz needs to sit in it or in this case see it to get my money. Reviews for TV's and furniture are highly, highly subjective. Food for brain.

Nubby out


----------



## jagz

I ended up going with the LG 47LA6200 47". I bought the store model for $453 which was $150 off their latest retail.

IMO, aside from the 4K TV, the LG's at Best Buy (42", 47", 50") had the best looking pictures & best sharpness. I am very much a TV novice but I would say anyone looking should at least take a looksy at these LG's.


----------



## staccker

Ended up purchasing the changhong 50" TV from a decision mostly weighted on curiosity rather then actual practicality but none the less with some minor tweaks the TV does not look half bad. At 400$ for a 50" TV the price point is sweet. Did a side by side comparison with my 32" Sony XBR (has never let me down just a little small these days). The TV had seemed to perform better when a blu-ray movie was being played on it then regular cable TV. See pictures below. I am going to take a picture with a better camera to hopefully show a clearer difference. When the TVs were side by side it was easy to notice a difference in black levels and the changhong seemed a little less clear as far as picture quality went.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I ended up going with the LG 47LA6200 47". I bought the store model for $453 which was $150 off their latest retail.
> 
> IMO, aside from the 4K TV, the LG's at Best Buy (42", 47", 50") had the best looking pictures & best sharpness. I am very much a TV novice but I would say anyone looking should at least take a looksy at these LG's.


I saw this TV in best buy the other day and it looked really good. At the Price of 453$ that is a better choice then the changhong. Enjoy your TV!


----------



## Masmoosir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Ended up purchasing the changhong 50" TV from a decision mostly weighted on curiosity rather then actual practicality but none the less with some minor tweaks the TV does not look half bad. At 400$ for a 50" TV the price point is sweet. Did a side by side comparison with my 32" Sony XBR (has never let me down just a little small these days). The TV had seemed to perform better when a blu-ray movie was being played on it then regular cable TV. See pictures below. I am going to take a picture with a better camera to hopefully show a clearer difference. When the TVs were side by side it was easy to notice a difference in black levels and the changhong seemed a little less clear as far as picture quality went.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this TV in best buy the other day and it looked really good. At the Price of 453$ that is a better choice then the changhong. Enjoy your TV!


I`m in the same situation like you. Saw the Newegg special about the 40'' Changhong TV and I am not sure if i should buy it or not. All I am looking for is a fast speed TV that is good for gaming. The picture doesn`t have to look perfect.

How`s your TV so far ?


----------



## pioneerisloud

For a cheap TV, this is what I bought:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-50-class-49-1-2-diag--led-1080p-hdtv-black/2878482.p?id=1219080767609&skuId=2878482

50" Insignia. The guy at Best Buy told me the panel was made by LG, I have no clue if he was right or not. But honestly I have yet to have a complaint about it for TV, movies, or gaming on it. Just my 2 cents. Very good colors, good enough blacks (way better than the old LCD I had), fast response time. It honestly looks ALMOST as good as my Dell 3007 monitor.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I ended up going with the LG 47LA6200 47". I bought the store model for $453 which was $150 off their latest retail.
> 
> IMO, aside from the 4K TV, the LG's at Best Buy (42", 47", 50") had the best looking pictures & best sharpness. I am very much a TV novice but I would say anyone looking should at least take a looksy at these LG's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I ended up going with the LG 47LA6200 47". I bought the store model for $453 which was $150 off their latest retail.
> 
> IMO, aside from the 4K TV, the LG's at Best Buy (42", 47", 50") had the best looking pictures & best sharpness. I am very much a TV novice but I would say anyone looking should at least take a looksy at these LG's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masmoosir*
> 
> I`m in the same situation like you. Saw the Newegg special about the 40'' Changhong TV and I am not sure if i should buy it or not. All I am looking for is a fast speed TV that is good for gaming. The picture doesn`t have to look perfect.
> 
> How`s your TV so far ?


I ended up selling the TV on craigslist to go with my father-in-law's Sony KDL that he was giving to me for free while he upgraded. The changhong did require decent color calibration out of the box but once you got it down it looked nice. I watched a few action movies on the changhong and didnt notice any ghosting. I did not get a chance to play games on it so I am not able to comment on that especially if its console vs PC. I found it really hard to buy the TV without being able to see it and I ended up taking the gamble. But with 1080p TVs dropping with 4Ks coming into the market at more affordable price point the LG might be your best bet.


----------



## classic

I have had a Changhong 50 inch Inch TV now for two years I read the reviews and felt it was worth buying I got it at a very good price it has the clearest picture I have ever seen and dealing with Newegg was superb I couldnt be happier with my purchase


----------



## rosabelbook

*Changhong 50 inch tv*

I have bad experience with Changhong 50 inch tv. after my warranty lapsed, thats the start of my continuous replacement of parts starting with its led backlight replacement of mb psb that cost me 21,000.00 last october 4 2016, then then again the mb was replaced again on october 5, 2017 that cost me 13,500.00 next was 4backlights was replaced on october 4, 2018 that cost me 10,000.00 and after 4 mos. currently backlight was busted again. this definitely will cost me 10,000.00 again. Repair service was provided by their accredited repair service center Trademaster Resources Corporation.


----------

